# Bobcat tanning



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

A "hard tan" huh, LOL. The first thing I'd do is find a new taxidermist. Most should be able to do a soft wallhanger. Another option would be a desk pedestal mount. (head and shoulders) They are cheaper than a lifesize, but you'd still have a bobcat mount.


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

TimberlandTaxi said:


> A "hard tan" huh, LOL. The first thing I'd do is find a new taxidermist. Most should be able to do a soft wallhanger. Another option would be a desk pedestal mount. (head and shoulders) They are cheaper than a lifesize, but you'd still have a bobcat mount.


I wondered about that (hard tan). 

I believe I'm sending the skull to Skulls Unlimited for a pedestal mount. Have a friend who has used them, and it looks great on his deer skull


----------



## sva9843 (Apr 23, 2008)

Send it out to USA Foxx and Furs (http://www.usafoxx.com), they will give you a nice clothing quality (soft) tan. Post pics when finished.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Seen some nice rugs done with a head shell with open mouth done. Nice full mounts are the best with the cats. Front half mounts also are nice.


----------



## bullfisher (Apr 22, 2009)

Thats a bichin hide, full mount all the way!!


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

Just as an update, I dropped my cat off at Timberland Taxidermy today, who happens to be the guy who responded first to this post. I did a lot of research, and realized there's a lot of taxidermists who turn out horrible bobcat mounts. They must be tough to do.

However, Cole at Timberland really does good work. I won't have the mount back for a year or so, but I don't care. I believe it will be worth it. :thumbs_up


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Cole does awesome work, and it will be worth the wait.:thumbs_up

Bob


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks guys. MOC and I picked a pretty cool pose too...but you'll have to wait around a year to see it finished. :smile:


----------



## huntinmike (Feb 10, 2009)

TimberlandTaxi said:


> Thanks guys. MOC and I picked a pretty cool pose too...but you'll have to wait around a year to see it finished. :smile:


I plan to go after a bobcat in Texas this year. Trying to go sometime in Feb-Mar. If i'm lucky enough to get one, i will want a fullsize mount. I'll check you out when and if the time comes. :thumbs_up


----------



## woodstax (Jan 19, 2006)

*Bobcat*

You made a good choice Cole does quality work.


----------



## Reit38 (Jul 22, 2007)

i had my taxidermist make it so that my cat could either sit on something or also hang on a wall if i wanted .... cost a little more but in the end i was happy doing it this way


----------



## Reit38 (Jul 22, 2007)

guess you have to have 5 msgs. to post a pic sorry no pic yet


----------



## Reit38 (Jul 22, 2007)

heres a bad pic. only one i could find atm. im in move in mode at my new house


----------

